# The Pedal That Won't Go Away



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What pedal has been on your board for 5 plus years and is not likely to go anywhere soon. 5 plus years here


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had a Whammy on my board for over 5 years. The Whammy IV first and then the Whammy V. Does that count? 

Sadly, there isn't anything else that's on my board right now that has been for over 5 years. Prior to discovering the Fulltone OCD, I'd say the Tubescreamer, but that's it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The only one that has managed to stay on mine for that long is the EHX Big Muff Pi as it's pretty much the king of Fuzz


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

A Crybaby, though there isn't much in it that's still stock, except the jacks and the housing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I hadn't started a pedal board until a few years ago,
but the three that have been on there since its inception and aren't going anywhere are:

Dr Scientist Cleanness
Diamond Compressor
TCE Polytune


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've always had a variant of a Big Muff on my board too, but there was a time a few years ago when I was experimenting with different fuzzes and the BM got the axe on my board. It's back now. 


GuitarsCanada said:


> The only one that has managed to stay on mine for that long is the EHX Big Muff Pi as it's pretty much the king of Fuzz


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

When I first started building pedals, I made a tremolo for myself. I can't see ever getting rid of it because it's too damn ugly.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Boss BF-2 Flanger
Cry Baby


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Marshall Jackhammer, Volz Phaser. Not quite 5 yet but close and never leaving is my op-amp Big Muff clone.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The only pedal that fits that criteria is my BOSS TU-2!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OCD in one version or another. I've had V3 for a few years now. Had a 1 and 2 before that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My "board" is all in one..and RP-255.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine would be the Boss Digital Dimension DC-3. I've tried various chorus pedals, but I always go back to the DC3. I don't think that would ever leave my pedalboard.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. 5 years? Nothing, as far as I know, but I have a few that are close.

I had a Fulltone OCD v3 that I had on my board for 3-4yrs.

I've had some version of the Boss TU-2/3 on my board for a long time.

Lastly, I've had a DMM on and off the board for at least 5 years, but it's had a couple of breaks in that time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've got so many that a pedalboard is rather impractical. And since I build most of my pedals, I don't mind selling them since I know I can build them again. So I'm not sure I can answer the question. But there are some things I've had in my arsenal for a very long time; upwards of 20 years.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Crybaby, Skinpimp Mk III. I have one of the earliest versions of the Skinpimp and I don't believe it will ever leave my board.


View attachment 4731


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Zvex SHO... the hard on that just won't go away.

It's like high school all over again!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Greenbacker said:


> Zvex SHO... the hard on that just won't go away.
> 
> It's like high school all over again!


Hahaha, agree! I've had mine for about 3 years now and it's the best MOAR pedal ever. It just does something that no other pedal does to my tone. It's like instant sparkle.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My old SolidGold High Octane and Fulltone Clyde are both 5 yrs plus on the board. Really good pedals. The Clyde just had an overhaul by Greg D. and its just like a new one, good for another 5 at least.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rongitpiker (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had a Vox wah pedal since 1968 and Electro Harmonix Big Muff Pi then I bought a Boss Super Overdrive in 1982 with a Boss CS-2 compressor and Boss DM-2 analog delay


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

My trusty old DOD 201 phasor - the old yellow one in the metal casing...I've had it on my board for probably 10 years...nice and subtle phase effect that I really like. My Keeley DS-1 has been also on my board for at least 5 years...I've tried lots of distortion boxes but than one seems to sound the best through a cranked up 100 watt tube head so I keep coming back to it...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything is built around the Rat.
I think the DD3 has taken up permanent residency as well. I don't use it all the time, but it's always there just in case


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Hahaha, agree! I've had mine for about 3 years now and it's the best MOAR pedal ever. It just does something that no other pedal does to my tone. It's like instant sparkle.


I totally agree. I sidelined it for a few weeks a few years back and then quickly realized how integral it had become to my rig. Never again! Mine sits at the end of the chain and just adds that bit of sweetness right into the amp.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

15 years with the TS-9, Dunlop Wah and EB Volume Pedal. The TS-9 gets swapped out for the SD-1 for heavier styles and a more in your face tone. I don't remember how long I've had the SD-1 for but its been a long time.

5 Years with the TC Nova Delay - Best Delay pedal ever IMO.

5 Years with the BBE Boosta Grande. If the BOSS LS-2 hadn't failed on me, I'd still have it as my clean boost pedal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My DS-1, DF-2 and Dod FX-53


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Never really got into pedals, and if you are reading this thread thinking ... "but I never really got into pedals" try this 

How long have you been using amp modellers .

Thanks.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I think my entire board is nearing 5 years plus and I know at least one has been there for 8 years, my Keeley modded TS9. For lead tones, this pedal screams! Another pedal that will never leave my board it the EVH phase 90.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The JH-1 wah I bought off Stevo has stayed put. I don't ever see the need for a different wah, it works perfectly for me. Prior to that I had a "boutique" boost that was my fav. ever, it stayed for almost 8 years, but sadly, it died.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

The effects pedal that won't go away? My Boomerang pedal. I can't even throw it away.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

The TS9. I've tried a couple of clones (including fancy boutique ones), and always went back to the original...


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Original 1984 TS-9


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Korg Pitchblack tuner!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fulldrive II and my H2O - everything else changes


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Timmy, Arion sad-1 delay, Fulltone Soulbender.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Overdrives and distortions get rotated out all too often, but the good ol' Line 6 DL4 is always around!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't imagine myself getting rid of my Fulltone '69!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't even played for 5 years....

so far the only 2 that havent come off are my muff and OCD.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I have had my MIJ CE-2 since high school, only chorus I have ever liked!


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

The Big Muff Pi w/tone wicker I bought a couple months after I started playing... this is one of my favorite fuzz! And an old DOD 250, and a POG2!!!


----------

